# Dip switch setting on Carrier Infinity 96 Furnace



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a new home with a dual fuel Carrier system. The system is controlled by a Carrier Comfort Zone II Control board.

The furnace model 59TN6A control board has various dip switches to set up the system. One of the switches,(SW1-4) is titled" Comfort/Efficiency Adjustment". The manual says that the Normal position should be ON. The Description of use says: "Turn on to decrease low heat airflow by 7%, and high heat airflow 10% for maximum comfort.

My switch is set to off. From what I understand, the Comfort Zone controller adjusts everything automatically. So my question is: should this switch be set to off or on, and what are the advantages, one way or the other?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Posting duplicate posts two min apart wil not solicit an answer any faster. All of the members here are "volunteers" in a sense. If someone is familiar with this system I am sure they will answer when they read this. Please be patient.


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

Take it easy. It wasn't intentional. My browser wasn't responding.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Set to on. You have warmer air from your registers, which tends to make people feel warmer then when the air is coming out cooler on cold days. Set to off, the air flow is higher, and youi get a bit more efficiency from it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Set to on. You have warmer air from your registers, which tends to make people feel warmer then when the air is coming out cooler on cold days. Set to off, the air flow is higher, and you get a bit more efficiency from it.


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the double response, Been There, LOL.

One more question. I discovered looking at the instructions for the zone control that there is a similar setting in the stat. Should the stat also have the comfort setting enabled, or does the stat dictate the settings and thus the furnace dip switch should be off?


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

You have an infinity furnace which would work well with the infinity zone controller and no dipswitch settings required and you can control everything from the stat????

What is your outdoor unit?


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

The zone control is not Infinity. It is a Carrierr Comfort Zone II controller. The out door unit is a Carrier performance HP model # 25HCB6.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

jeepgrady said:


> The zone control is not Infinity. It is a Carrierr Comfort Zone II controller. The out door unit is a Carrier performance HP model # 25HCB6.


I know...why didn't you get the infinity controls?


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

It's a new home. I upgraded my system from the standard builders grade. Since I'm in NE Pa. the system is mainly designed for heating. The HVAC contractor suggested this set-up. I questioned about the Infinity controller and he stated that the CZII was sufficient enough for my needs. Seems to work well. No complaints.

Can you answer my question about whether the dip switch setting on the furnace should be set to off and the stat set to comfort, or should both the furnace and stat be set up for comfort?

Thanks.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

jeepgrady said:


> It's a new home. I upgraded my system from the standard builders grade. Since I'm in NE Pa. the system is mainly designed for heating. The HVAC contractor suggested this set-up. I questioned about the Infinity controller and he stated that the CZII was sufficient enough for my needs. Seems to work well. No complaints.
> 
> Can you answer my question about whether the dip switch setting on the furnace should be set to off and the stat set to comfort, or should both the furnace and stat be set up for comfort?
> 
> Thanks.


Beenthere did that.


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

Been there answered my original question about the furnace. Then I discovered a similar setting on the stat. Should they both be set to comfort?


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

You never have said what thermostat you have


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

Comfort zone II controller and stat.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think the new furnace works with the logic of the older zoning panel, I couldn't find any reference that the new furnace will respond to that function. someone else may know


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Only the furnace should need set.


----------



## jeepgrady (Dec 8, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Only the furnace should need set.


 
Just so I can put this to bed, Won't the controller overide the furnace setting if the controller is set to off?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Shouldn't. But you can set it to on for piece of mind.


----------

